# Looking for a football (soccer) team



## Brad_DXB (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Guys, i have just moved to Dubai from the UK. I want to continue playing football so if anyone is looking or knows someone who is looking for players, please let me know. Thanks, Brad.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's countless threads on this subject. Try using the search engine


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Too much heading the ball I think.


----------



## Brad_DXB (Sep 24, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> There's countless threads on this subject. Try using the search engine


Thanks


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

should play a mans sport.


----------



## Brad_DXB (Sep 24, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Too much heading the ball I think.





iggles said:


> should play a mans sport.


Nice to see the welcoming committee are out in force


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Brad_DXB said:


> Nice to see the welcoming committee are out in force


:welcome:............to the asylum.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Brad_DXB said:


> Nice to see the welcoming committee are out in force


Nice to see yet another football player unable to do the simplest things like use a search function  proving again that all football players are too lazy to do anything themselves


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wasn't the Rugby World Cup thread started by someone who couldn't even find a Television Channel unaided? Pot, Kettle!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Wasn't the Rugby World Cup thread started by someone who couldn't even find a Television Channel unaided? Pot, Kettle!


It was a football fan, who wanted to learn more about respect, laws, gamesmanship, acting like a gentleman, team play, not rolling around the floor like a girl....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Or maybe it was a lonely bloke wanting to feel the warmth of other men while chasing a testicular shaped ball designed to roll so slowly that fat blokes can keep up with and group hug around it every 10 seconds.


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Brad
We play football friday mornings at Adhaaf sports club in Al quoz if you want to join. 11:30 am


----------



## aymansal (Nov 2, 2015)

Brad_DXB said:


> Hi Guys, i have just moved to Dubai from the UK. I want to continue playing football so if anyone is looking or knows someone who is looking for players, please let me know. Thanks, Brad.


 Hello Brad, i am football coach for an amateur team here in Dubai, if you are interested contact us /snip/ thank you Ayman


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

aymansal said:


> Hello Brad, i am football coach for an amateur team here in Dubai, if you are interested contact us /snip/ thank you Ayman


Members are reminded that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. Please read the rules before posting again.


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm in the same boat. Just moved here from Canada. I used the search function and am also posting here.

Who's playing these days and where? I'm living in business bay and really want to get back into this.

Thanks.


----------

